# My white SuperSix frame is in!



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

I am a bit surprised at the weight... 1254g w/rear der. hanger, w/seatpost clamp, without headset, fork or any other hardware.
That said, I expect my build to come in at about 14 lbs with pedals before I put on the cages, mirror and computer.

Qty	Item	Each Total
2	Forte Ultralight tubes long stem	75 150
2	2007 Continental GP4000 23x700	212 424
1	2008 Reynolds DV46C Front Wheel	664 664
1	2008 Reynolds DV46C Rear Wheel w/shimano hub	808 808
1	Veloplugs	5 5
1	Xpedo RF-1 SPD (Pair)	160 160
1	ControlTech Scandium 99 100mm stem w/bolts	114 114
1	2008 Control Tech Carbon-Ti Skewer (F) w/springs	32 32
1	2008 Control Tech Carbon-Ti Skewer (R) w/springs	36 36
1	2008 SRAM Red 11-23 Cassette	158 158
1	2008 SRAM Red Brake Caliper w/pad (F)	138 138
1	2008 SRAM Red Brake Caliper w/pad (R)	132 132
1	2008 SRAM Red Front Der.	70 70
1	2008 SRAM Red Front Der. Clamp	20 20
1	2008 Cannondale Super Six Frame w/headset w/seat clamp	1254 1254
1	2008 Cannondale Super Six Headset	78 78
1	2008 Cannondale Super Six fork uncut w/o headset	358 358
1	2008 Cannondale Super Six spacer	28 28
1	2008 Zipp SL Handlebar 440	180 180
1	2008 Cannondale Si SL Hologram Crank	520 520
1	2008 Cannondale bearings (Ceramic) and washers	58 58
1	2008 SRAM Red Brake levers (pair)	316 316
1	2008 SRAM Red Rear der.	144 144
1	Jagwire brake cables w/wires	106 106
1	Jagwire shifter cables w/wires	82 82
1	2008 ControlTech seat post 31.8x250mm	146 146
1	2008 Fizik Arione CX Carbon Rail Seat	152 152
1	Handlebar tape	55 55


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

uh................. what control tech post weighs 146g?

I think you mean _246_ if we are talking about the stock one from cannondale. Those things are carbon wrapped aluminum.

remember if there are no pics it doesn't exist and they are only fake if you can't touch them.

Don't be so shocked............paint is heavy. Vanity ain't free.

Starnut


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Let's us know how is the ride on Super Six, did you get the green Super six logo on the headtube ?


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

The ControlTech IPost in 31.8x250 is 146g! an equivalent USE Alien Cyclops is 154g. I should have pics this weekend if all goes well. I guess the Jagwire will make up for the heavier paint  I was surprised that the Jagwire was about 60-70g lighter as a set (brakes and shifters) than the SRAM Red housing/cables. I also supposed I could use the LEW carbon clincher wheels and shave about 600g off the weight  but they are a bit too pricey - can buy another Super Six bike for the price of those wheels!


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

STARNUT said:


> Vanity ain't free.
> 
> Starnut


It might be if you fit a mirror :thumbsup:


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

STARNUT said:


> Vanity ain't free.
> 
> Starnut


It might be if you fit a mirror :thumbsup: 



s2ktaxi said:


> before I put on the cages, *mirror* and computer.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

what size????


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

nrspeed said:


> what size????


50cm frame.
I've heard that a coat of paint is about 60-80g - that's why Specialized has a raw/bare version of their SL bike that has no clearcoat even (which even the Super Six in black has).

From what I weighed, it seems that the white is about 100g heavier than the black version... that still seems kind of high...


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

somebody lied to you.............

_A_ layer of paint can weight 60-80. However, white needs more than one layer of paint.

Just for a frame of refrence:










this is a 63cm frame 

and this is mine about to get it's 4 and final coat at cannondale after 3 coats of white










mine came in at 1090 for a 54cm. I have 5 other 54s come in with the same paint job and the heaviest was 1230.

White paint is heavy bacause if the amount of paint they need to use to make it "white".

Again.................vanity ain't free.

Starnut


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

so, there's a 140g variation even with the same paint scheme? Cannondale needs to get their paint QC improved! mine must have had a LOT of paint applied!


----------

